

Show HN: UrbanCyclr a Social Bicycle HeatMap - f3r3nc

Bit more than a year ago, we created the project called Budapest Cycle Track.
The idea is simple: there are many cyclers in Budapest but where do they ride exactly?
Which are the busiest routes?<p>With the iPhone or Android apps cyclers can track their routes and upload them on a common map. The results are beautiful.<p>With UrbanCyclr we'd like to do the same but globally.<p>Full screen map:
http://www.urbancyclr.com/static/map.html<p>If you think you can create more beautiful maps than fusion tables don't hesitate to contact me :)<p>For the enthusiasts, here is a video that KIBU made using the data:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBkw_NRvJq0
======
adam-_-
I think I like the idea, in a novelty sense, but I can't see an obvious
business model? Maybe it doesn't matter and it's just for fun.

I presume there's no data for any other cities because there's no one using
the app anywhere else? I'll try and download it and use it on my way home.

~~~
adam-_-
I tried out the app on my way home, I thought it was slick and quite fun but I
don't get to see anyone else's routes around London, as far as I could see.

Is it just because no one else has used it or because you guys have to update
the app to manually show more cities?

~~~
f3r3nc
Thanks for trying. Once you finished tracking, all the tracking data is sent
to the server for further processing or next time the device has network
connection and the app is turned on.

If the track is accurate enough, has no big jumps in it, it will be visible in
a couple of minutes on the appropriate city's map or on the My Area map.

We do add cities manually but all tracks should be visible in case they were
accurate enough.

Unfortunately, I cannot see any tracks in London which could mean that the
track wasn't accurate enough or wasn't uploaded.

